# ATO: Our services over the holiday season



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









Our services over the holiday season


A note for your diaries.




www.ato.gov.au






*Our services over the holiday season*










*6 December 2021*

Our offices, including our contact centres and customer response on our social media pages, will close from midday local time 24 December 2021. Services will resume at 8am local time on 4 January 2022.

We hope you have a safe and happy festive season!

*Find out about*

System maintenance
Social media channels
Contact us


----------

